# WY approves 2016 hunting seasons



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This just out from the Wyoming Game and Fish Commission:

_CASPER - The Wyoming Game and Fish Commission has approved the 2016 big game hunting seasons. This means the public can now look at the final details related to hunting season dates and quotas for Wyoming's big game, wild bison, small game, migratory game birds, fall turkeys and upland birds._
_......................................................._

_"We are excited about the hunting opportunity available to sportsmen and sportswomen this year," said Commission President Carrie Little. "We thank the public for all of the interest and comments we received and believe their thoughts were incorporated to shape these hunting regulations."_

_The public had expressed a desire for conservative hunting seasons for mule deer. The population of mule deer has declined over the last two decades, but is stable to increasing throughout Wyoming this year. _

_After several years of record harvest for elk, there was a slight decrease in the number of elk hunting licenses that will be issued, predominantly those decreases are in the Cody, Green River, Pinedale and Jackson regions._

_"Game and Fish presented the best science to the public about population trends and what we heard back is that Wyoming people care so much for wildlife. Sportsmen and sportswomen want healthy populations of big game, even if that means fewer hunting licenses in some areas. What passed this week reflect good stewardship of the public's resource," said Scott Smith, Deputy Chief of the Wildlife Division. _

_ Here are the statewide changes approved this week:_

_Antelope +4220 _
_Mule deer +1550_
_White-tailed +1970_
_Elk -1465_
_Moose -35_
_Bighorn Sheep +8_
_Mountain Goat +8_

The numbers above are for Limited Quota licenses. No word yet the General License changes, if any. 

There were some interesting elk hunting proposals for Southwest Wyoming that, if approved, would effect Utahn's elk hunting on the North Slope.

More later.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They say: One year of good weather and big game populations couldn't be better...and...We're losing access to landlocked public lands."

Get it all here:

http://trib.com/news/state-and-regi...cle_bc858aa4-ff05-51f6-8b42-0705f989b10c.html

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The WY G&F says:_

The Green River Region manages the southern three hunt areas in the Sublette pronghorn herd, one of the largest herds in the state that stretches from Jackson Hole to Rock Springs. Excluding Hunt Area 85 in the Jackson Region, two of these three southernmost areas (Hunt Areas 92 and 96) have the lowest densities of antelope in the herd unit. Given antelope numbers in both these areas, and the eastern half of Hunt Area 93 remain below desired numbers, doe-fawn and some buck opportunity has been eliminated or greatly reduced over the past few years. Antelope densities are much higher in the western half of Hunt Area 93, and doe-fawn opportunity there (Hunt Area 93-7) will be increased. Additionally, we are proposing a new Type 8 license to direct doe-fawn harvest to irrigated lands in this western half of this hunt area. Pronghorn densities remain so low in Hunt Area 96 that we again propose to hunt this area in combination with Hunt Area 92.

The Carter Lease herd unit remains at objective. The herd unit is comprised of Hunt Areas 94, 98, and 100. Hunt Areas 98 and 100 are intentionally managed for very low antelope numbers due to competition concerns with Wyoming Range mule deer. These areas are higher in elevation and have very good fawn productivity, and we propose to issue similar licenses as in 2015, with the exception of a modest reduction in Hunt Area 98-6 licenses. Hunt Area 94 is managed for 5,000 pronghorn. The summer of 2012 and 2013 was particularly hard on this portion of the population, with observed fawn ratios declining from an average in the 70s:100 does, to the low 30s. This, combined with losses incurred during the 2010-2011 winter, and a high harvest of female antelope, led to a population reduction. However, fawn production returned to higher levels in 2014 and 2015, which should push the population a little above objective again. Therefore, we are proposing to maintain the number of doe-fawn licenses for the entire hunt area (Hunt Area 94-Type 6), which should maintain this herd near objective. We also plan to maintain the same number of doe-fawn licenses that focus harvest in agricultural areas with antelope damage concerns (Type 7s). In response to good buck ratios, we are increasing Type 1 licenses in Hunt Area 94.

The Uinta-Cedar Mountain herd unit consists of Hunt Areas 95 and 99, which have very different habitats and pronghorn densities. The eastern area (Hunt Area 95) tends to be drier, is known for larger bucks, but has relatively low fawn production. Areas of localized damage near the Bridger Valley exist in the western portion of Hunt Area 95 and are addressed with an increased number of Type 7 licenses. The western area (Hunt Area 99) is much wetter, with significant areas of irrigated meadows. Damage concerns are higher in this area, and fawn production is much higher. Doe/fawn opportunity (Type 6 licenses) is typically high in this area, but is being reduced somewhat since this herd is now below objective. We are proposing an increase in Type 7 licenses in both hunt areas to address agricultural damage concerns, but are reducing Type 6 licenses in Hunt Area 99 due to herd status._


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very interesting!
Thanks Goob.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Could you elaborate on the southwest proposed elk hunting. I hunt the north slope and would like to be more informed. Do you have a link?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Could you elaborate on the southwest proposed elk hunting. I hunt the north slope and would like to be more informed. Do you have a link?


I don't have a link. The info came as an email from the WY Game n Fish and I can't find it. I've been waiting for the new regs to be released; but until then here's one of the proposals:

Wyoming's elk area 106 is in the southwest corner of the state, The hunt area goes from about the Smith's Fork over west to the corner of the state then up north to around Randolph. Many of the elk on the North Slope winter in 106. There is a proposal to open 106 up to General License holders for the entire month of January.

Also, once in awhile, say after a big snowstorm, elk will leave the Deseret Land and Livestock and migrate over to Wyoming elk hunt area #106.

I was out of town and didn't make the southwest Wyoming big game meetings. One thing I know is that if these proposals make the email announcements they usually end up being approved by the Board. We'll see what happens.

.


----------

